# Chicken fatty with a twist.



## mdboatbum (Apr 26, 2015)

Took some boneless chicken thigh meat, fused it into a solid log with transglutaminase, wrapped it in a bacon weave and called it a fatty. Didn't get to smoke this one as there wasn't time, but it was really tasty.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 26, 2015)

Only seasonings were salt on the cut up chicken meat when I added the meat glue, and a sprinkle of an off the shelf seasoning called "Soul Seasoning".


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, that looks amazing. Definitely going to try that! I think I could sell my wife on the idea of a fattie if it was chicken-cuz chicken's good for you, and we all know that all of the fat cooks out of the bacon! LOL. Great job, thanks for posting, David.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Man that looks good.

Did you grill it?


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey that looks really good, I can see that sliced for sandwiches too.

Steve


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. Definitely going to try that! I think I could sell my wife on the idea of a fattie if it was chicken-cuz chicken's good for you, and we all know that all of the fat cooks out of the bacon! LOL. Great job, thanks for posting, David.


Thanks! As far as I'm concerned it was pretty much health food! Each slice has about 2 strips worth of bacon, and that's completely offset by the healthy chicken! [emoji]128540[/emoji]




c farmer said:


> Man that looks good.
> 
> Did you grill it?


 
Unfortunately no, just did it in the oven at 300° until it hit 165°. 




kesmc27 said:


> Hey that looks really good, I can see that sliced for sandwiches too.
> 
> 
> Steve



I'm gonna try it for lunch today. Some cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo and it should be pretty much a club sandwich on a bun. 

All in all I'm pretty happy with it. Obviously it needed to be done on the smoker, but I didn't have the time or inclination to drag everything out to the park and sit there for a couple hours. 
The texture was great. That meat glue is pretty amazing stuff. I tried to pull a piece apart with my fingers and even the bacon just wouldn't come off. It was like it was all one piece of meat. Stayed very moist too.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2015)

MDBB, looks like a great idea !


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the point CM!!


----------



## twoalpha (Apr 28, 2015)

That looks tasty and interesting way to use chicken.


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 28, 2015)

MMMmmm...  Chicken fatty.  Yours looks top notch.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey where did you get the meat glue? I can think of some other things that would be fun to do with that stuff too.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 28, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Hey where did you get the meat glue? I can think of some other things that would be fun to do with that stuff too.


Got it on Amazon. It's called Activa RM. There are a couple different formulations, but the RM seemed like it would be the easiest to use. You can just sprinkle it over the meat. I use a fine mesh sifter to get even coverage. It's not cheap (I think it was $12.99 for a 2oz pkg) but a little goes a long way. I've done poultry several ways with pretty good results. I tried it on scallops but they didn't bond. Maybe I just didn't use enough. You do have to be careful, if you use too much or apply it unevenly and there is a clump in one spot, it can turn the meat hard, like the consistency of gristle. It is fun stuff to play with. If you look on the Modernist Cuisine website there are a bunch of ideas of what you can do with it.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 29, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Got it on Amazon. It's called Activa RM. There are a couple different formulations, but the RM seemed like it would be the easiest to use. You can just sprinkle it over the meat. I use a fine mesh sifter to get even coverage. It's not cheap (I think it was $12.99 for a 2oz pkg) but a little goes a long way. I've done poultry several ways with pretty good results. I tried it on scallops but they didn't bond. Maybe I just didn't use enough. You do have to be careful, if you use too much or apply it unevenly and there is a clump in one spot, it can turn the meat hard, like the consistency of gristle. It is fun stuff to play with. If you look on the Modernist Cuisine website there are a bunch of ideas of what you can do with it.


thanks.


----------



## billyj571 (May 24, 2015)

Interesting Meat Glue This could open a whole new door lol nice job


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2015)

Nice Job,   Chicken and Bacon Mmmmm

Gary


----------

